# Horse Trailer/RV combo



## Speed Racer

There are trailers with living quarters, but those are pull behind models. They don't have engines or drive trains.

There are also horse vans but I don't know how many, if any, of them have living quarters.


----------



## franknbeans

Unless the "toyhaulers" are somehow adaptable, I don't think so-like SR said-just trailers with living quarters.


----------



## Idlepastures

I've seen RV's pulling bumper pulls, and I've seen goosnecks that have living quarters. But never a combo. 

Something along these lines is maybe the best fitting - 
2003 Bloomer 3 Horse Slant Trailer w/ Living Quarter - New and Used Horse Trailers - D&D Farm and Ranch Horse Trailers


----------



## Reiterin

I'm sure that I have seen horse trailer/RV type combo things.. but I can't remember where. (in an RV magazine, I think) They were _Uber_ fancy and probably cost as much as a house. 
A living quarters trailer or an RV capable of pulling a bp trailer might be more reasonable.


----------



## Reiterin

Found some! 

Apparently this is a motorhome/horse trailer. you want to drive that?? =)









horse motohome - Bing Images

not Quite so big, but "float" leads me to believe they are not in america. haha
horse motohome - Bing Images

do a search for 'horse motorhome'. I think you'll find my last post accurate.


----------



## Speed Racer

A pull behind trailer with living quarters costs as much as a house ($90,000-$150,000), so I can't imagine what those behemoths would cost.

Even older horse vans without living quarters aren't cheap. Which is why I have a truck and trailer, and not a horse van! :wink:


----------



## Allison Finch

There are quite a few models available. They are quite expensive and are more commonly seen in Europe than in the US. This site is European, although similar businesses are found here, too. You can often find reasonable used ones (reasonable being relative), but remember, you are buying a motor too. So, if you buy a lemon...it is a BIG lemon.

VOLVO horse transports, used VOLVO horse transports for sale


----------



## Speed Racer

That's what I'd be worried about too, Allison.

If you have a pull behind trailer, you can borrow/rent a truck if yours is in the shop, but you're kind of stuck if your all in one rig is having engine trouble.


----------



## franknbeans

Slightly off track, but this is hysterical! It was one or 2 pics behind the horse one...:rofl:









The first one actually looked very much like the "toy haulers" we have here in the US for ATV's etc. But yeah-pretty pricey and limiting. You take your horses in your all-in-one RV-can you still park at Walmart and shop? lol
You want to go sightseeing or something you take the whole crew? Sounds pretty impractical to me.


----------



## lmerri

You guys are informative and hysterical. Thank you...I'll start shopping.


----------



## Allison Finch

I'll tell you what I did. I had a gooseneck trailer with a decent tack room. I put insulation and paneling in the tack room along with a bed, curtains, TV microwave, drawers. Then I put electrical with a camper plug.

I made my own living quarters. When I got to a show, the back got scrubbed out and my working student/groom had a bunk in there. We stayed in it at all the horse shows so we could be with the horses early. It was very comfortable.

Event people are not known for being very snobby about being fancy. They are much more down to earth than my jumper folks. It wasn't uncommon to see any kind of tent/living arrangements at even the big events.


----------



## Darrin

Allison Finch said:


> I'll tell you what I did. I had a gooseneck trailer with a decent tack room. I put insulation and paneling in the tack room along with a bed, curtains, TV microwave, drawers. Then I put electrical with a camper plug.
> 
> I made my own living quarters. When I got to a show, the back got scrubbed out and my working student/groom had a bunk in there. We stayed in it at all the horse shows so we could be with the horses early. It was very comfortable.
> 
> Event people are not known for being very snobby about being fancy. They are much more down to earth than my jumper folks. It wasn't uncommon to see any kind of tent/living arrangements at even the big events.


I've seen people sweep out the back of their bumper pull, put down a tarp and turn the trailer into their camper using folding chairs, cots, etc. Haven't gone that far myself but have set up camp chairs and table in the back when camping and its raining a lot.


----------



## Saddlebag

Watched a tv show on custom buses the size of Greyhound buses and bigger. This had room for 3 horses across the back, two facing crossways and one frontwards. In front of the rear axle was a motorized ramp that you could walk a horse in to or drive a quad into and it parked above the axles. From there forward was living quarters to die for. Oh yea, just behind the front wheels was a remote controlled shelf that opened up containing the barbecue all in stainless. I think it priced close to a million. it was totally self contained with a big generator and large water system.


----------



## Reiterin

Darrin said:


> I've seen people sweep out the back of their bumper pull, put down a tarp and turn the trailer into their camper using folding chairs, cots, etc. Haven't gone that far myself but have set up camp chairs and table in the back when camping and its raining a lot.


I've slept in the stall area of my BP. pretty comfortable actually!


----------



## WildAcreFarms

those gooseneck trailers with living quarters are really nice (on a budget) and there is a 2 horse they are selling around here for 1600. it looks older but in god shape.


----------

